# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Anxietyspace now has a Sub-Reddit page!

## Total Eclipse

Anxietyspace now has an official Reddit and Sub-Reddit page  ::):  The page is setup to reach out to more people and give more support in multi-platform setting  ::):  It will also serve as awerness and encourage members to join our forum community  ::): 

But  :Celebrate:  to anxietyspace for getting a Reddit page  :Celebrate:

----------


## Koalafan

That's freaking awesome!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## 1

Congrats!

----------


## Conceda

Awesome!!! Let's invite some!

----------


## Skippy

ooooooo! i knew nothing about Reddit till Matt showed me. ill post there n stuff

----------

